# Raw packing sweet potato?



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I've seen a lot of videos on YT that show parboiling sweet potatoes to get the skins off.

Maybe sweet potatoes are different here in Australia but I've never had issues using a potato peeler to get the skins off.

Can you just peel the sweet potatoes and cube them up and "raw pack" then and skip the parboiling?

Thank you.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> I've seen a lot of videos on YT that show parboiling sweet potatoes to get the skins off.
> 
> Maybe sweet potatoes are different here in Australia but I've never had issues using a potato peeler to get the skins off.
> 
> ...


i tried that and mine came out cloudy looking. the taste was okay but they didn't look good. i will parboil mine.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

We have always Parboiled them to remove the Skins. They can then be either chunked or canned Whole, packed in Water or Syrup. Water Bath @ 180 Minutes, or Pressure can @ 10 Lbs. Pressure 55 Minutes for Pints, 90 Minutes for Quarts. Of course the amount of Pressure depends on your Altitude.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never done sweet potatoes, but I think the parboil is more to help with the starch. It helps keep the jars clear instead of cloudy. If the jars are for us I don't bother, just give a good rinse after cutting up. If it's for the fair or a gift then I par boil.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I've never done sweet potatoes, but I think the parboil is more to help with the starch. It helps keep the jars clear instead of cloudy. If the jars are for us I don't bother, just give a good rinse after cutting up. If it's for the fair or a gift then I par boil.


DING DING DING DING!

The reason I was told to parboil is to remove excess starch.

I have canned sweet potatoes and regular potatoes both parboiled and raw. I'll stick with the parboiling method.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replies.

I really appreciate them.

Regards.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

we parboil or blanch potatoes.

By Cynthia Au
Potatoes are among the vegetables not recommended for freezing raw because of their high water content. However, par-cooking the potatoes by boiling or frying allows you to freeze potatoes without discoloration or mushiness. Waxy potatoes freeze better than starchy ones, as they have a lower moisture content.

https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-freeze-uncooked-potatoes/


----------

